# arcconf and aacraid-drivers?



## KernelPanic (Aug 24, 2009)

The current arcconf port is read only:


> This tool is currently read-only unless using aacraid-drivers from Adaptec's website.



Has anyone managed to get the aacraid-drivers working on FreeBSD 7?

I get this error on console when attempting to load the aacu.ko module:



> kernel: link_elf: symbol msleep undefined


----------



## vivek (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm using it without any problem under 7.2. If you need complete version download it from the official web site.


----------



## KernelPanic (Aug 25, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> I'm using it without any problem under 7.2. If you need complete version download it from the official web site.



What steps did you take to get it working?

I downloaded aacraid_freebsd6_b15753.tar.gz from Adaptec's site.
It came with aacu.ko which I copied to /boot/kernel/ and then tried to kldload.

Currently I'm using the native FreeBSD aac driver. Does the aacu.ko driver from Adaptec's site need to be loaded instead of the native one?


----------

